# WB in der Nordsee



## brandungsteufel (8. Oktober 2004)

Wollte mal nach euren Erfahrungen fragen.

Bis jetzt habe ich erst 3 Stück gefangen auf Sandaal auf meinen Buttmontage.

Wo sind denn eure Meinung nach die Besten Stellen und was die Besten Methoden. Meine jetzt nicht Orte sondern bevorzugte Stellen der Fische 

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem letzten :






Ich will mal nächtes Jahr gezielt auf WB angeln.

MFG


----------



## brandungsteufel (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Hmm, komisch angelt denn keiner auf WB?

Gibt es denn hier nur Mefo und Dorsch Anhänger 

PS: Mich beschleicht so ein Gefühl das nicht alle wissen was das für ein Fisch auf dem Foto ist |kopfkrat 

MFG


----------



## Palerado (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Es handelt sich um einen Wolfsbarsch (auch wenn ich erst überlegen musste)
Die meisten hier angeln wohl in der Ostsee, daher die mangelnden Antworten.

Bei mir ist es genauso.


----------



## brandungsteufel (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Das wäre gut möglich, denn in der Ostsee ist er selten anzutreffen.

Ist aber ein Fisch der die Mühe auf jeden Fall Wert ist.


----------



## Mac Gill (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Ich stelle denen schon mal in Westkappelle (NL) nach. Außerdem noch am Neltje Jans in Kamperland.

Entweder mit Zargers auf Grund oder auf Wobbler in der Nähe von Molen, Stegen oder Wellenbrechern in Ufernähe.


----------



## Mac Gill (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Ach ja,
in NL heissen die Zeebaars ...


----------



## burti (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

#h Zunächst mal Hallo an alle, ein weiterer neuer gibt sein Debüt im Forum. #h 

Der Wolfsbarsch liebt Stömung.
Molen, Wellenbrecher und andere Bauwerke sind immer gute Stellen für Wölfe.
Auch Flußmündungen gelten als gute Plätze, hier fehlt mir aber die Erfahrung.
Ferner sind die Strände der Nordseeinseln insbesondere an den Spitzen der Inseln gute Reviere für den Brandungsangler.

Von Molen ist der Kunstköder am gebräuchlichsten, hierbei wird vom Twister über Streamer und Wobler bis hin zu kleinen Pilker eigentlich alles verwendet was sich bewegt. Da ich diese Methode nur selten und auch nicht mit echter Begeisterung betreibe, kann ich hier nicht wirklich bete Tipps geben.
Ferner wird von Molen auch öfters mit einer Schwimmer-Montage, beködert mit ganzem Seeringelwurm oder Fischfetzen, erfolgreich geangelt.
Auch mit einer Grundblei-Montage kann man von Molen erfolgreich Wolfsbarsche fangen, leider sind es meist die Zwerge, die man dabei erbeutet.

Anders ist es in der Brandung, wo die Kunstköderangelei eher ein Schattendasein fristet.

Montagen mit ein oder zwei Haken (1/0 -4/0) an nicht zu kurzen Mundschnüren, Krallblei, in oder kurz vor der Brandung angeboten, sind hierbei am erfogreichsten. 
Als Köder dienen Sandale, Krabben (ich meine die mit den zwei Scheren nicht das Zeug aus der Mayonaise) und notfalls auch Wattwürmer, wobei mein absoluter Favorit der Seerigelwurm ist.

Bedeckter Himmel und eine ordentliche Brandung ist dem Erfolg zuträglich. Allerdings kann man auch bei schönstem Sommerwetter und "Ententeich" Erfolg haben, allerdigs dann Nachts, wobei die Nachtangelei auf Wolfsbarsche generell recht erfolgreich ist.
Der September ist meines Erachtens der top Monat für Strandbarsche.

Ich hoffe das hat fürs erste etwas geholfen.


----------



## Waldi (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Moin brandungsteufel,
der WB macht mich auch schon seit einiger Zeit neugierig. Ich selber habe leider noch keinen gefangen. Da es sich aber um einen Nordseefisch handelt ist er für mich auch interessant da einfach von Papenburg eher zu erreichen. Es kommt hier ab und zu immer mal zu diesem Thema und es schläft auch wieder ein. Du wirst ja sicher schon alles hier nach den Wölfen abgesucht und durchgelesen haben.
Es ist aber im allgemeinen zu beobachten, daß dieser Fisch immer mehr an unseren Nordseestrände zu finden ist. Soll wohl mit der Wassererwärmung zusammenhängen. Vielleicht ist es ja auch so, daß er über kurz oder lang den Dorsch der Nordsee ablösen wird. Vor Jahren habe ich immer wieder von regelmäßigen Fängen aus Holland gehört. Die Strände zwischen Den Helder und Petten oder auch Texel sind gute Stellen.
Nun hört man auch von der deutschen Nordseeküste vom Wolfsbarsch. Borkum und Norderney sowie auch in den eigentlichen für den WB untypischen flachen Wattenmeer vor Rysum sollen sich die Wölfe nun regelmäßig zeigen. In diesem Jahr ist es wohl zu spät, aber nächstes Jahr werde auch ich einen erwischen.
Es werden sich hier bestimmt noch einige Wolfsspezis melden.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Waldi (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Ja gucke da, in der Zeit wie ich geschrieben habe, hat schon einer angebissen auf den WB und sich endlich angemeldet.
Willkommen burti, und viel Spaß hier.
Scheinst ja schon richtig gute WB-Erfahrungen zu haben. Danke für die guten Tips.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## fischfänger (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Also ich angele in den Freien in Frankreich(Atlantik,Bretagne) manchmal mit nem Freund, drei völlig untermasige WB's gefangen!
Das war znicht geplant, die ham auf normale Brandungs-Paternoster mit Borstenwürmern gebissen.
Man muss aber dazu sagen das die Bretagne mit ihrem Felsigen Ufer eines der besten Reviere für WB's ist.(steht in nem Buch von mir)!
Die gibts da in jedem Fischgeschäft zu kaufen, und so ziemlich jeden Abend standen die Angler an den Felsen mit Blinkern und ham dort auf Loups(WB's)
geangelt!|bla:


----------



## brandungsteufel (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Danke für eure zahlreichen Informationen und Rückmeldungen.

Ich werde beim nächsten mal meine Küstenblinker und Wobbler mitnehmen.

Ausserdem noch mit Makrele und Hering ein System bestücken.

Ich weiss noch bei dem Exemplar was ihr da auf dem Foto seht, hat meine 5 Meter Shimano Brandungsrute fast bis zum Boden angeschlagen 
Sieht dann ein bisschen anders als bei der Flunder und Klische aus 

Sah echt imposant aus.

Mal sehen was noch so Berichtet wird.

Infos unter http://www.angler-online.de/angeln/wolfsbarsch-angeln.php zufinden.

PS: Er hat echt gut Geschmeckt.


----------



## burti (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*



			
				brandungsteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss noch bei dem Exemplar was ihr da auf dem Foto seht, hat meine 5 Meter Shimano Brandungsrute fast bis zum Boden angeschlagen
> Sieht dann ein bisschen anders als bei der Flunder und Klische aus


Das ist zum Glück die Regel, :q 
desshalb kein Zielfisch für Herzkranke!


----------



## Zanderjunky (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Hallo Leute,kann man in dieser Jahreszeit noch in den NL oder an der deutschen Nordseeküste,mit Wolfsbarschen rechnen oder ist der Zug schon abgefahren?????#c  Ciao Zanderjunky#h


----------



## Peterpaul (1. November 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Angeblich soll man die vor Sankt-Peter Ording auch fangen #c -hab selber noch keinen gefangen! 
Vor Sylt fangen sie die angeblich auch! An der Angel sollen die aber richtig Spaß machen!  :q


----------



## burti (4. November 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Wie ich erfahren habe wurden noch einige Wolfsbarsche gefangen. Allerdings waren alle deutlich unter dem Mindestmaß, so dass ich eigentlich davon ausgehe, dass die laichfähigen Wölfe die Nordsee verlassen haben. 

Sollte jemand andere Informationen haben bitte Bescheid geben, danke!


----------



## Zanderjunky (4. November 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*



			
				burti schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich erfahren habe wurden noch einige Wolfsbarsche gefangen. Allerdings waren alle deutlich unter dem Mindestmaß, so dass ich eigentlich davon ausgehe, dass die laichfähigen Wölfe die Nordsee verlassen haben.
> 
> Sollte jemand andere Informationen haben bitte Bescheid geben, danke!


Na toll,dann muß ich wohl bis nächstes Jahr warten,aber so ein Zander am Haken hat ja auch was:q


----------



## ems-angler (6. November 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

moin
haben letztes jahr anfang August zwei schöne Wolfsbarsche zufällig beim Brandungsangeln erwischt.Wir fischten an der Knock so ca.500m vor dem Radarturm auf der großen Sandbank. Knock liegt hinter Emden richtung Rysumernacken.- hat uns auch erst gewundert, hab jetzt auch von Kolegen gehört das der WB. wohl in letzter Zeit häufiger dort vorkommt ,wie der dorsch. Hatte leider dieses jahr nicht viel Zeit um die Emsmündung genauer zu befischen.


----------



## Waldi (6. November 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Moin
@ems-angler Ich bin seit Jahren ca. 20 bis 30 mal zum Brandungsangeln an der Knock! Wenn der WB dort so häufig vorkommt wie der Dorsch, dann geht das Richtung ausgestorben! Wir können nur hoffen, daß der WB irgendwann den Dorsch ersetzt. Ich habe in all den Ansitzen an der Knock noch keinen WB gehakt, gebe die Hoffnung aber nicht auf.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Tüskendör (7. November 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

  Keine Sorge, ich glaube schon das die Zunahme des Wolfsbarsches in der Nordsee einen "Großtrend" darstellt...
Zur "Motivation" meine Fänge auf der Insel: natürlich habe ich die Vorfächer etwas umgebaut und ein bisserl in "Gerät" investiert, was den Aussagegehalt etwas verfälschen könnte... aber trotzdem:

2000: 0
2001: 1
2002: 3
2003: 7
2004: 22

Enthalten sind untermaßige Fische, etwa 2/3 waren zwischen 41 bis 57 cm,
alle als "Beifang" beim Brandungsangeln auf Plattfische, alle auf Wattwurm,
mehr als 3/4 davon im August und September und mit Sonnenschein tagsüber (Weicheiangler).
 Uns Zanderjunkie hat die hier im August gezielt mit Kunstködern beangelt und in wenigen Tagen meine "Jahresausbeute" an maßigen Teilen rausgezogen.... 


 #6 Alles wird gut.... doch der Dorsch/Kabeljau macht mir auch schwer Sorge, beim Wittling machen erste Erfolge mut für die Wintersaison. 
Grüße von der Insel,
Axel |wavey:


----------



## Zanderjunky (7. November 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Moin Tüskendör, was habe ich den da von Wittling gehört,hab ich da was verpasst???????????|kopfkrat |kopfkrat Ach ja vieleicht kommen wir Sylvester mal runter,dann wollen wir mal sehen wo bei euch sich die Dorsche so verstecken ???? Kann ja woll nicht angehen das die komplet ausgestorben sind:c Und was ist das Ziel 2005 ich glaube ich habe meins schon ungefähr so kannst du dir ja vorstellen:q :q


----------



## Tüskendör (7. November 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

@ Zanderjunky: Keine Sorge, wenn es richtigen Fisch gibt sage ich bescheid. Wittlinge hatte ich ein paar - aber hey, da sind selbst die Maßigen irgendwie immernoch klein....

Musst dich eben für die Platten Teile erwärmen, da gabs letzte Woche ein paar Sternstunden.  Dienstag, 2.11. Ostwind, in der Brandungszone beständige 5 bis 6 Bft:

14 Schollen, 6 Klieschen und eine dreckige Flunder - 2 Ruten, knapp 4 Stunden - 7 Teile für wirklich gut befunden und am Folgetag verspeist, etwa 1,5 Tage seelig und bis nu schwer erkältungskrank. Und das Beste: genau an der Stelle, wo wir im August ziemlich S... ausgesehen haben.... #d 

 :c  das mit dem Dorsch müsstest DU mir zeigen....


----------



## burti (8. November 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*



			
				Tüskendör schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge, ich glaube schon das die Zunahme des Wolfsbarsches in der Nordsee einen "Großtrend" darstellt...


Da gibt es für mich keinen Zweifel.
Ich bin zwar etwas westlicher auf einer der holländischen Inseln "tätig", aber als ich vor 22 Jahren meinen ersten kleinen Wolfsbarsch fing war das noch eine absolut unbekannte Fischart dort. Seit 13 Jahren verging kein Jahr mehr ohne ansehnliche Wolfsbarschfänge, so dass ich nächste Saison mit meinem 1000 Wolf rechnen kann.

Es scheint in den letzten Jahren sogar so, als ob der Wolfsbarsch immer länger in der Nordsee verweilt und vieleicht wird er dort sogar noch zum Laichfisch (oder es ist gar schon passiert?). 
Ich versuch hierzu möglichst viele Informationen zu sammeln, also wer was weiß sollte sich bitte für die Silbervariante (reden ist Silber...) entscheiden.#h #6


----------



## Zanderjunky (19. November 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Moin Burti,1000 Wölfe das ist ja mal ne Ansage,wie hast du die denn alle aus dem Wasser gelockt|kopfkrat Wo,wie und wann kann man, denn so regelmäßig Wolfsbarsche fangen#c Petri Zanderjunky|uhoh:


----------



## burti (22. November 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Hallo Zanderjunky,



also ich verbringe jedes Jahr meinen Sommerurlaub irgend wann zwischen Anfang Juli und Ende August (meistens 3 Wochen) auf Terschelling (Niederländische Insel).

Hier gibt es vier mir bekannte Erfolg versprechende Methoden Wölfe zu fangen:



1. Von den Molen des Hafens mit der Spinnrute, vor allem auf Twister aber auch andere Kunstköder können Erfolg bringen. Diese Methode bringt zwar etwas unregelmäßige Fänge aber meist Fische von 45 cm+. Ich gestehe,  dass ich diese Methode nur nebenbei betreibe.



2. Von den  Molen des Hafens mit Schwimmer und ganzem Seeringelwurm.

Hornhechtschwimmer ca. 2-3 m Vorfach großer Wurmhaken beködert mit ganzem Seeringler des großen Kalibers (keine Angst man kann die Biester auf Terschelling selber graben, die Urlaubskasse wird also nicht übergebühr belastet). Diese Methode bringt auch hin und wieder Erfolg, ich praktiziere Sie aber nicht.



3. Von den Molen des Hafens mit der Brandungsrute, langes ein Haken Paternoster mit mindesten 60 cm Vorfach großer Wurmhaken (2/0 -4/0) beködert mit Seeringelwurm, 100-120g Torpedoblei. Sehr fängig, Hängergefahr, leider häufig untermassige Wölfe, ich verwende daher nun Circle-Haken, das schützt doch etwas vor verangelten Babys. 

Für das Molenangeln ist es nicht entscheidend ob das Wasser auf oder abläuft, allerdings gilt je mehr Strömung desto besser. Eine nette Alternative zur von mir bevorzugten Methode:



4. An den Nordseestränden mit der Brandungsrute. Als Vorfach bevorzuge ich Zweierweitwurfpaternoster mit Wurm- oder Circle-Haken Größe 3/0 125-170gr Klapp-Krallblei. Selten auch mal eine Einhaken-Weitwurfmontage.

Beim Angeln am Tag sollte das Wetter nicht zu sonnig sein. Ferner ist eine vernünftige Brandung (Wind W-NO 3-5 Bft.) notwendig. Bei stärkerem Wind ist die Nordsee meist zu rau um noch Fisch zu fangen, Knietiefes Wasser ist 150m vom „Ufer“ entfernt und Tang ist leider mehr als reichlich vorhanden. Dann geht’s halt auf die Mole. Tagsüber fängt auflaufendes Wasser besser als ablaufendes. Ob aber die Zeit um Höchst oder Tiefststand ist nicht pauschal zu beantworten und hängt stark von der einzelnen Stelle ab.

Apropos Angelstelle: Es lohnt sich immer der Strandspaziergang bei Tiefststand um zu sehen wo den stark strömende Rinnen in Wurfweite liegen. Diese Stellen gilt es zu beangeln um erfolgreich zu sein. Dabei sollte man immer auch um die Brechenden Wellen herum angeln, also meist knapp davor, seltener knapp dahinter oder oft

Mittendrin. Hier gilt Versuch macht klug und die zweite Rute nutzen und etwas kürzer damit. Generell gilt, es ist selten nötig extreme Wurfweiten hinzulegen, das bring insgesamt deutlich weniger Fisch.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen beginnt die Beste Zeit in der zweiten Augusthälfte bis Ende September (hier verlasse ich mich auf die Aussagen der Insulaner, ich bin da ja leider schon wieder zu Hause) auch der Juni und die erste Julihälfte bringen gute Wolfsbarsch Fänge. Lediglich die „Hitzeperiode“ zweite Juli Hälfte und Anfang August sind mitunter etwas schwierig, aber das Ausweichen in die Nacht hilft auch in dieser Zeit dabei den ein oder anderen Wolf zu überlisten. Beim Nachtangeln bevorzuge ich das ablaufende Wasser, es fängt nach meiner Erfahrung Nachts nicht schlechter aber man muss nicht so auf seine Sachen aufpassen, Tidenhub. Nachts fängt man meist am besten wenn es wenig Wind oder gar ablandigen Wind gibt. Auch ein vorangegangener Sonnentag steigert die Erfolgsaussichten. Man suche sich Nachts eine Stelle wo es Strömung durch Tidenhub und wenigstens noch einen kleinen Rest Brandung gibt und dann geht es los.

Man sollte mindestens bis Mitternacht ausharren, oft beginnt das Spektakel erst spät. Und Wenn dann die Brandungsrute ohne Vorwarnung bis beinahe auf den Boden durchschlägt, ist man auch gleich wieder hellwach und weiß, dass sich diese Nacht wieder gelohnt hat.


----------



## Zanderjunky (22. November 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Hallo Burti, das ist ja eine tolle Anleitung! #6 Ich selber bevorzuge das angeln mit der Spinnrute,aber ich werde mal deine Methoden im nächsten Urlaub auf Borkum antesten.Vielen Dank für deine Tipps !!!!!!!!!!!!!! #: Ciao Zanderjunky #h


----------



## burti (22. November 2004)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

Hallo Zanderjunky,
ja das Spinnangeln auf Wolsbarsch ist erfolgversprechend und wenn man es mag - prima. Ich bin halt bekennender Ansitzangler (wobei ich doch meistens stehe).
Auf jede Fall ist das Brandungsangeln auf Wölfe eine Methode bei der man sehr viel Spaß haben kann, denn Wolfsbarsche des Kalibers 50cm+ machen ganz schön Betrieb an der Brandungsangel. 
So kann ich Dir nur viel Spaß und Petri Heil bei Deinen Versuchen nächste Saison wünschen und solltest Du noch Fragen haben...

Viele Grüße 

Burti


----------



## Doggy (9. April 2005)

*AW: WB in der Nordsee*

ich hab auch noch ne anmerkung zum "zeebaars"... wer in den niederlanden mit untermaßigen fischen angetroffen wird zahlt pro tier 25 euro strafe und das ist auch gut so... grade in mündugen sind oft nur babys unterwegs... und wer da denkt 20 kleine sind auch ein grosser der ist denk ich fehl am platze... aber wenn man geziehlt nach grossen ausschau hält dann findet man deren unterschlüpfe auch... wenn verdächtig zwischen dem tang plötzlich ein riesiger silberner blitz zwischen den felsen vorbeischiesst ist spätestens der richtige moment die rute auszupacken ;-)


----------

